# Puppy morning time wake up tricks



## flxstr (Nov 19, 2012)

We use our coffee maker, rather than ourselves to wake our puppy. On work mornings, it beeps at 5:10am when it's ready, and within seconds the puppy starts her yawning. But on the weekends we set it at 7am. Not a peep out of the puppy until that machine beeps. She's now trained to wait for the beep.

Anyone else use "tricks" to make their pup sleep in a little longer on weekends? What works for you?


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ours reacts to when the kitchen door opens.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Olive is like a mini clock she knows what time it is and wakes us up to be let into bed with us. She knows what time dinner is as she will wait looking at the counter and without fail every night at about 10pm she will go and have a drink.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Miley stays in the bed till I wake up. No matter what she hears or what smell she feels.

My son and my husband go downstairs making breakfast they leave Miley don't move as soon as I get out of the bed she rises too, shakes herself and the day begins. 

Luckily I don't have to go work early


----------



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

Shiloh- almost 11 weeks- stays in her crate quietly in our bedroom until my husband gets up to go to work at 6:30. He then lets her out and brings her back into the bed with me until I get up. Not usuakky any more than 15-20 minutes. The kids will come in then too and want to be lazy with her on the bed until I have to herd them all downstairs to start the day. Weekends are a bit different, but she always stays in her crate until about 6:30.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't know of any tricks but just got better the older she got. Ruby has never slept in the same room as us so she doesn't get up until we get her from the crate. As a young pup, she would cry in the morning but I can't ever sleep in even on weekends so I would get up.

Mileysmom just made me think of something. The first thing Ruby does when you get her out of the crate in the morning is do a shake. Does everyone else's V do this? Lately, I have been crating her around 10:30pm and my husband has been working long hours so he gets home after midnight. He gets her out of the crate since he doesn't see her much and I always hear her do her little shake and she hasn't been in the crate that long.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah has learned that I will let her sleep for a few more minutes if she keeps her head down and her eyes closed when my alarm goes off.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Darby sleeps in a different room but she is usually awake when I come to let her out. I think she wakes up cause she hear's us coming.
She'll almost always have a big stretch as she is coming out of the crate. No shake......yet anyways.
If I am on the ground she will come right out of the crate, curl up on my lap, and keep on sleeping.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Penny's internal alarm gets her up about 430 and she jumps off the bed and paws at the door then cries. I try to ignore her so she gets back in bed. If it doesn't work I pick her up and put her back in. Then about 30-60 min later we get up for the day. But I'll be working on that once I get her to sleep past 430. Dozer will sleep as long as you let him, even though he knows its breakfast he'll almost sleep through. I think he's trying to avoid going outside to potty in the cold and thinks if he waits til Penny is back in and hears the food hit the bowls he's safe. But I won't feed him til he's gone out so he's wrong. Ha ha.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

RubyRoo said:


> I don't know of any tricks but just got better the older she got. Ruby has never slept in the same room as us so she doesn't get up until we get her from the crate. As a young pup, she would cry in the morning but I can't ever sleep in even on weekends so I would get up.
> 
> Mileysmom just made me think of something. The first thing Ruby does when you get her out of the crate in the morning is do a shake. Does everyone else's V do this? Lately, I have been crating her around 10:30pm and my husband has been working long hours so he gets home after midnight. He gets her out of the crate since he doesn't see her much and I always hear her do her little shake and she hasn't been in the crate that long.


RubyRoo--Jasper always stretches when he gets out of his crate. He just lays there until I open the door and say, "Ok!" Then he uncurls himself, steps far enough out of the crate that his front two legs are fully out of the crate and his back legs are just barely in it. Then he stretches out his front legs (sort of a play bow position), stands up, and the stretches out his back legs one at a time as he walks out of the crate. It's his little ritual, and he seems to do it no matter how long or short a time he's in the crate.


Jasper's like Miley--it's very rare that he gets out of bed before me. He just waits for me to move. Even if my alarm clock has gone off and I'm laying in bed, awake but just sort of thinking, he'll continue to sleep. Once I get up, he usually gets up (unless it's too early in the morning--he's a slugabed).


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam stays asleep until we ask him to wake up 

If we don't ask, he will stay asleep until about 10:30AM. 

Didn't train at all, just happened like this.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Datacan, I think h is less of a morning dog than your Sam! 

He comes to bed with us in the morning. He will surface about 10 or 11 for some food and the loo. He will then sneak either back to bed or lie snoring on the sofa. 

One day we did a little experiment to see how long he would lie without moving/showing interest in moving. 

The time....3.30 pm! :-\


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

H... that's my kind of day, also 8)


----------



## Shake (Dec 27, 2011)

Zaius will crawl up from under the covers, and sniff at my face. Then gently nudge my nose (I trained him to do a 'nose bump' as a greeting.)

I'll pretend to ignore him, and so he does one of those 'turn in a circle and flop down' moves. If I still don't stir within 30 seconds, he gets back up, turns in his tight little circle, and then SLAMS his body against mine!

And that's why I always wake up laughing!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Puppy morning time wake up tricks*



Hbomb said:


> Datacan, I think h is less of a morning dog than your Sam!
> 
> He comes to bed with us in the morning. He will surface about 10 or 11 for some food and the loo. He will then sneak either back to bed or lie snoring on the sofa.
> 
> ...


I'm gobsmacked! 
I consider Astro to be the most relaxed Vizsla in Oz...............but even he gets ants in his pants if we are not fed, washed and out the door by 8am. I think once we slept in till 9ish.......and only because it was gail winds and sideways rain outside and he thought it the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah sometimes I think one of h's great-great-great grandparents must have been a sloth!

He gets away with this lazy lifestyle as me and husband work different shifts most days so he can get his long afternoon walk when he wants it!

We both work early some Mondays though so he needs a walk at 7am...Have to put his lead on him while he's still asleep and 'gently coax' him outside! He whines indignantly the WHOLE way to the field. Though when we get there and he meets his spaniel friends he runs and runs and is quite happy...


----------

